# Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 42)



## ripjack13 (Oct 12, 2014)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer....

_
*Do you use jigs? How many do you have, what are they used for? Which ones are the most and least used of them?*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,


----------



## Tclem (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes I do. Mostly a black and blue for bass and yellow for white pearch. Whoops wrong site. Guess I'm ready to go fishing. Pretty much all I do is free handed and very little jig use. If I do it's something I make up right then and probably don't use twice

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Oct 12, 2014)

No, don't have any.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 12, 2014)

Spline jig for boxes. Jig for tapers- one for table saw and one for band saw. I also will make a jig for any process that puts my fingers too close to any sharp spinning steel . Plus there are a few others that I would have to need to remember I had.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 12, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Spline jig for boxes. Jig for tapers- one for table saw and one for band saw. I also will make a jig for any process that puts my fingers too close to any sharp spinning steel . Plus there are a few others that I would have to need to remember I had.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 12, 2014)

No, not yet but I probably will if I start attempting to make jewelry boxes .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 12, 2014)

No jigs here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2014)

Jigs galore. When it comes to jigs, I'm like James Bond with his secretaries . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm with Kevin, I use plenty of them. Most of mine are routing jigs, although I do use others as well. I use quite a few inlay jigs, for example I use a star inlay quite a bit in cutting boards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 12, 2014)

My duck call jig I'm working on but that's it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarbS (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes. Many and sundry. No storage space left. Very frustrating.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 12, 2014)

I use jigs and make them as I need them. I have a taper jig, and a tennoning jig that's pretty cool, both shop made. Jigs are great for repeatable accuracy and to make things safer. I have made jigs for hearing bone cutting boards and for pot and pan trivets that just use scrap wood. I have made others but they are escaping my memory

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 12, 2014)

Cant have too many jigs....... or maybe you can, I have so many I have fabricated for one-time applications, I save them thinking I may need them later, but have to periodically weed them out. I often find making the jigs is more fun and challenging that making the actual piece. Here is a simple jig that has really paid-off, cuts 67.5 degree angles for the bottom corners of flag boxes, made countless boxes with it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Oct 12, 2014)

Sharpening jigs for gouges and scrapers.....lost without them!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 12, 2014)

Don't have a lot of jigs yet. But do have a lot of jigs I plan to build. Some I plan to build soon because I know I'll use them often and some I'll build as I need them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 12, 2014)

I haven't had many until recently but I'm finding that for repeatability and accuracy they are coming in handy, On Thursday grabbed some scrap stock and put together a spline jig for some boxes I decided to build for no reason.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 12, 2014)

I have 2 main ones for rounding the outside and insides of my drums. I have others planned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 12, 2014)

I have zero jigs I plan on getting/making a dovetail jig soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 16, 2014)

A few purchased jigs -- one of them to guide a trim-router along the side of a workpiece on the lathe (I've used it for making "faceted" pens), and a dovetail jig for routers that I still haven't figured out how to dial in correctly so it sits unused till I get the time and patience to give it another try. Also the Wolverine sharpening jig for my gouges. And a taper jig for the table saw. And a "small pieces holder" for table-routing.

Homemade jigs -- one to cut circular bowl blanks (band saw), my cheapo T-track version of the Wolverine jig before I could afford the real thing, one to make Celtic knot pen blanks (table saw -- as yet unused), a table-saw sled with lots of T-track and hold-downs and fence that can be set to any angle.

I think that's it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

